# Feeding snakes. When to increase size?



## Estherta (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello!
I have read a few things on this and I am slightly confused on how to best do it. At the moment my BRB is feeding on rat pups (she is 6 months nearly spot on) 
the pups I give her are as thick as her biggest part of the body, but definitely not more, so for what I read she could be ready to move up size?... Does anyone do the 1,2,3 rule I read somewhere, where you start giving the snake two food items, then 3, and when she eats the three it means she is ready to take bigger size, if so, how do I know is time to offer her two pups?

Also I bought the next size up of rats(fluffs) as well and that is too big, far too much difference in size from the pups I have. I was going to attach pic of both food size I have but I don't know how to attach pics here...

(edit- attempt to add picccie)


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

When she eats and you can hardly see the lump then move her up. Another way as you mentioned is by offering 2 rats one after another, if she takes 2 then you know she is still hungry. But general rule is offer prey that is no larger than slightly bigger than thickest part of her body. Also note that some snakes are just greedy and will eat as much as you give them :devil:


----------



## Mulv (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't like feeding snakes three prey items at a time really because of the length of the meal in the snakes stomach - just personal preference.

I go by the thickest part of the snake. You can generally feed (and I would say so for a BRB) up to and even just over the thickness of the snake in food. Number of items wise, at this stage I'd always go for two. Obviously when you're sizing them up, don't go holding a prey item up to the snake just incase it fancies a snake lollipop 

If you keep the snake in a faunarium, sometimes if they have burrowed into the substrate you can hold it up and see their thickness through the bottom, and size it up safely that way.

All of the above is my personal preference, not gospel


----------



## Estherta (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks!
I think then she can probably continue with pups for 3 weeks or so and then I'll give her two, see if she takes them both ... I have seen also something about weight, that the prey should be a percentage of a snake. 5% or 10%, I can't quite remember, I may weight her and the prey too, as an extra rough guide. 

Looking at the picture, do you think is that fluff the right size up from the pup (for whenever she is ready)... it looks to me like it is two sizes up at least  but being this my first snake and my first purchase of food, I am really not sure! I think I may need to find somehow some size rat in between?


----------



## Lennymonaghan (Jun 17, 2013)

in most shops you can ask for bigger rat pups or smaller size of the next size up. I do tis when its time to move up rom pinkies in particular


----------



## Mulv (Feb 20, 2009)

As said, get the shop to show you sizes, they are done by weight and have a bit of a range for each one so just choose the best size for you. Sizes fluctuate big and small all the time.


----------

